# time to wise up?



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

what is wrong with everybody?

this used to be a forum where people with common interest could meet, chat and get an overview of how different people keep different animals so that they can then work out what works best for them and their animals.

lately it has just turned into a massive bitch-fest with everyone trying to get the last word.

what we need to remember is you don't always know whos at the end of the PC and who knows what, or thinks they know but don't have a clue.

there are some idiots on here.

there are also some very experienced and knowledgeable people on here too and for some reason it seems to be these people (the ones we really should be listening to) that are getting all the flack from everyone else.

EVERYTIME i log on here for a chat there is someone having a go at Rory or Nerys about something.

These guys work with some amazing people many could only dream of meeting and they know what they are talking about. 

If you don't want to hear what they have to say stop asking for their advice and help. 

Isn't it time everyone just wised up so this can get back to the pleasant informative fun forum it was meant to be?

Then maybe we can all stop wasting our time on petty nonsence and get back to caring for our animals!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree.

If people would just use their pm for making negative comments/raising concerns then threads wouldnt keep getting turned into arguments.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

scotshop said:


> what is wrong with everybody?
> 
> this used to be a forum where people with common interest could meet, chat and get an overview of how different people keep different animals so that they can then work out what works best for them and their animals.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say to some extent,but this is a public forum and you are going to get differences of opinion wherever you go..

I don't doubt that most people on here have the animals best interests at heart,but obviously there is a select few that just want to cause arguments.

As you say this is a forum where people like to come for information and advice, and this is what it should be used for.



Pouchie said:


> I agree.
> 
> If people would just use their pm for making negative comments/raising concerns then threads wouldnt keep getting turned into arguments.


I totally agree with this statement,if people are going to have a go at other users or cause a argument.. do it via PM.

John


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

eace: CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

scotshop said:


> what is wrong with everybody?
> 
> this used to be a forum where people with common interest could meet, chat and get an overview of how different people keep different animals so that they can then work out what works best for them and their animals.
> 
> ...


 
I totally and utterly agree with you 

I honestly love rory and nerys to bits in my eyes the sunshines outta their arses 

yes they are straight the point but they are also honest people who care a hell of alot about animals 

Nerys has been helping me again through another incident that we are helping the owner of a skunk out on 

i have been on the phone to nerys pretty much every day 

i dont give a flying monkies what other people think of Rory and Nerys i have my self found out 1st hand what wonderful caring people they are and full of so much knowledge its unbelievable 

Thank you to nerys and rory yet again for being there for me during a traumatic time :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I fully agree. I've known Rory and Nerys for a while now and they have always been helpful and knowledgable in most species. We all have our own specialist animals we know more about than others, but the ones we don't know as much about, Rory and Nerys are on hand to ask any questions. If they don't know, they will endeavour to find out from breeders and keepers who will know. We should all fight the same fight and not against each other!


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

stop ranting about people ranting?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> stop ranting about people ranting?


 
but if people did that then there would be nothing left to rant about :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and that would make this place boring then :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

*Hi*

I agree with what you say about 'bitching' over what seems to be nothing half the time. I will defend myself however in saying that I did have a bit to say about monkeys for sale that should remain with the parents/troop. That is simply more important than this forum as far as I am concerned. I will also say that I am always open to give advice on primates but more often than not this offer is rejected.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Buriram said:


> more often than not this offer is rejected.


Thats what I find strange. People will ask for info and advise, but when some-one truely offers sound advise and it's not what the other person wants to hear, they reject all that is given. I have had this recently with some-one asking about Meerkats (a species I have worked with) and Prairie dogs (a species I currently keep and breed). It gets frustrating. Thats the most annoying thing!

I do my best to give out sound advise and I will continue to do so for as long as I can. 

I used to keep and breed Marmosets (_Callithrix jacchus_). I cannot agree more with what has already been said on this subject.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

couldnt agree with you more on the fact that people ask for advice then dont want to know or dont listen..............then you get called a bully for trying to offer friendly advice 

why ask in the 1st place if you dont want to listen to the advice anyways :bash:


but the sun still shines outta nerys an rorys ass in my eyes 

nerys has been a tower of stregnth yet again for me and is still there for me going through another unfortunate incident 

so i dont have a single bad word to say about them an pah to anyone who has : victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I find it baffling when people come onto an animal forum asking advice off animal lovers and expect them to say "oh of course my dear, keep your monkey in a bird cage because it makes YOU happy"!!!

People need to wise up indeed - yes, ther eis a right and wrong way to put advice across to people but more often than not, it is like talking to a wall :bash:

Agree with EmJ though - Nerys and Rory are mucho fab and are both often up till silly o'clock helping others. They do much that most folk dont' see and therefore don't appreciate.

Plus, Nerys brought me eggs and a little white fluufy baby to play with - what more could a girl want


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I find it baffling when people come onto an animal forum asking advice off animal lovers and expect them to say "oh of course my dear, keep your monkey in a bird cage because it makes YOU happy"!!!
> 
> People need to wise up indeed - yes, ther eis a right and wrong way to put advice across to people but more often than not, it is like talking to a wall :bash:
> 
> ...


 
Em that is so true so many people really dont know how out of their way they will go to help people 

Nerys has been fantastic to me and emma throught out tattys ordeal she really has 

nerys had a very late night the other night but didnt mind rory waking her up so i could talk my concerns and worries to her down the phone 

she has been amazing throught what i went through with bam and now tatty 

i really cant thank her enough for being there for me and helping me out through all i have been through and am going through and will go through 

people really need to stop and think before they put rory and nerys down because they dont know what goes on out of RFUK there is alot more to them than posts on a forum


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There is a lot more to all the members of RFUK than what is posted!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> There is a lot more to all the members of RFUK than what is posted!


 
thats so very true : victory:


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Agreed (with OP).

Constructive debate is good.

Bitching, moaning, and flaming other members is bad.

I am relatively new to both the forum and the hobby and come here to learn from the knowledgeable and share my views.

I have already got the impression that the reptile world can be petty, bitchy, and jealous.

Sorry, but it has to be said.

I must say that the knowledgeable people here are great though and many members seem to be on the right track.

I personally feel that moderators need to be a little more active and jump on disruptive threads to nip them in the bud before they become silly and embarrassing.

Gentle 'sparring' within a subject is one thing, but the nastiness...

:naughty:

Tara xxx


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i think people are always arguing because this forum ahs become very political lately, people say what they think anjd granted they dont always do it in the best possible way but someone may have a different opinion and then it flames into an argument.
somebody is always looking for something that they can have a go about.. be it a signature or avatar or some other stupis thing like a flipant comment made in jest.
i think its time to really stop the back biting and clamp down on arguments that have become personal.
as mentioned before i see no reason why rory and nerys are constantly getting flak, i havent had much to do with them but ive not seen them do anything but try to help.
people are very quick to judge people from what is written on their screen and what isnt written does not give an acurate discription of that person on another PC.
the nasty comments have got to stop and all the general negative assumptions


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm shocked to see that this sort of thing goes on. I have nothing but fantastically good vibes for Tatty. Should we all have some sort of restraint. If you have nothing good to say why say anything at all?? Their are ways and means of putting your opinions across to other without hurting others.

It wasn't;t pleasant for me hearing that i had contributed to Tatty's illness, but I welcome the news this means that i can change my ways and Tatty will have a much healthier happy life.

Isn't this what we should all be aiming for?:lol2:


----------

